# JBL - John Bridgeman



## System (23 April 2015)

John Bridgeman Limited (JBL) aims to build a diversified investment management business, growing funds under management by investing in unlisted and Listed Investment Companies which the Board believes will provide opportunities for moderate to high investment returns over the medium to long term.

It is anticipated that JBL will list on the ASX during May 2015.

http://johnbridgeman.com.au


----------



## seamisty (21 June 2015)

http://www.couriermail.com.au/busin...-to-52m-in-float/story-fnihsps3-1227267113562

http://www.franked.com.au/news/opinion/john-bridgeman-ipo-top-6-reasons-to-avoid/


----------

